# Can someone help me with powerex BG1A driver



## popeye2008 (May 17, 2008)

Well I'm stumped, doesn't take much . I'm trying to build the controller for
my EV project. I've invested considerable money and careful attention to
building all the various components. I'm at the stage where I'm testing the
BG1A,I hooked up +12VDC and +5VDC to the board I get -7.2VDC, if I pull the PWM
input low by momentarily grounding it the voltage between E and G changes to
slightly less negative something like -5.2VDC not the +15.8VDC I hoped for. I'm
located in central Missouri. I would consider paying someone for their
professional help. Thanks in advance, Rod Smith


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

A few questions:
Between what pins are you measuring the output voltage?

Is the Output loaded with anything, you may want to put a 1k resistor on the output.

What is the collector output connected to? If it is not connected to anything you may get a desat fault.

Is the FO pin high or low?


----------



## popeye2008 (May 17, 2008)

FO is +5VDC relative to ground I believe that means no fault-- right?
My measurements given in original post were between the driver board's E and G points of contact where the board would be bolt to the IGBT.
Thanks for your help


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

Try bolting it to the actual IGBT so that it sees the correct load.





popeye2008 said:


> FO is +5VDC relative to ground I believe that means no fault-- right?
> My measurements given in original post were between the driver board's E and G points of contact where the board would be bolt to the IGBT.
> Thanks for your help


----------

